# Why did you take that photo? Theory, composition, and meaning.



## sullivan06 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey ya'll,

I've been thinking lately about what makes a good photo, besides the technical aspects behind it. The story the photo tells, use of negative space, composition, how it affects the viewer, what really sets apart good photos from the best photos, and etc. 

Can anybody recommend any good essays on photography, books, or websites that discuss theory? -Thanks!


----------



## distant.star (Feb 27, 2014)

.
I've found these helpful.

Adam Marelli's "Bridging the Gap: Classical Art Designed for Photographers," is one I like:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwk3YFknyNA

Marelli did a followup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJHfT7lYqCo


Vendula Ralkova has a very academic approach that may or may not be useful to you:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZfQInz-nSk


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 27, 2014)

Not exactly theory and specific to war photography only, but I found this article fascinating when I read it a few years back:
http://www.theguardian.com/media/2011/jun/18/war-photographers-special-report


----------



## IMG_0001 (Feb 28, 2014)

If you are really looking for photography specific books, you may want to have a look to Micheal Freeman's books. I have and read 'Mastering digital photography' and found some good info there. It covers framing, color theory and composition, as well as many other topics. I know he has also written 'The photographers eye' which is dedicated to composition and image structure, but I have not read the book.

From a more general visual arts books perspective, I've also been recommended this one, which apparently is a classic but that I've not read yet:
http://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/0486233588

Finally, I'm currently reading Connie Mlamed's 'Visual language for designers' which provides an overview of the mechanisms at play in efficient graphical communications. It really has more of a graphic design mindset rather than a photographic one, but I still find it intersting.

Have a good read.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Feb 28, 2014)

I can recommend "The Photographer's Eye: Composition and Design for Better Digital Photos " By Freeman. It is not an especially easy book to read, but it does in to great detail on the theory of composition.


----------



## sullivan06 (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks to all for the recommendations. I've read parts of Freeman's books at bookstores before, just never bought one. I have yet to look at the links, but thanks in advance for providing them. 

I just ordered "photographically speaking" by David DuChemin on Amazon. It looks like a really promising read- the amazon writeup is "When looking at a photograph, too often a conversation starts–and, unfortunately, ends–with a statement such as, “I like it.” The logical next question, “Why?”, often goes unasked and unanswered. As photographers, we frequently have difficulty speaking about images because, frankly, we don’t know how to think about them. And if we don’t know how to think about a photograph and its “visual language”– how an image is constructed, how it works, and why it works–then, when we’re behind the camera, are we really making images that best communicate our vision, our original intent? Vision–crucial as it is–is not the ultimate goal of photography; expression is the goal. And to best express ourselves, it is necessary to learn and use the grammar and vocabulary of the visual language."

So thanks again to all, and hopefully anybody else who reads this thread finds it useful.


----------

